# Stahls pro block, cutting file



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

Hi,

I recently purchased a roland cutter, which I love. I have in the past purchased STahls sew disk file for all of my twill lettering. I am wondering if there is a way to convert the stahls stitch file to a cut file somehow. Since I already have all of the digitizing in the disk, just thinking there might be a way to convert to a cut file. I am guessing that Stahls doesnt issue a cut file for for their twill designs.

Thanks so much,
Kim


----------



## SeaBear (Jul 1, 2010)

I haven't specifically worked with Stahls stitch files, but I have done something similar with other applique stitch files. We open the stitch file in our digitizing software, save it with a different name and delete everything but the guideline (placement) stitch. Our digitizing sofware then permits us to export it to a vector format such as EPS. We then import it into Corel Draw and create a new vector outline of the letter (or number) and clean it up a little. It takes a few minutes per letter, but we do it for each and then have a whole alphabet. We can save that as a font in Draw and simply type in what we want in the future. We use that as our cut file (we use a laser so we cut directly from Corel Draw, but I assume the vinyl cutters can handle vector cuts too).


----------



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

Thats a good idea, I will give it a try. Does anyone know if there is a font similar to Stahls Pro block font....


----------



## SeaBear (Jul 1, 2010)

Diamante Demi Bold is close, but has some angles that aren't there on Pro Block.


----------



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, I will check that one out.

Kim


----------

